

Antidepressants Affect People's Moral Behavior, Study Finds - randomname2
http://www.sciencealert.com/antidepressants-affect-people-s-moral-behaviour-study-finds

======
vmarsy
Interesting!

tl;dr?

    
    
      More serotonine -> Better moral behavior
      More dopamine   -> Worse  moral behavior 
    

People with gambling problem and risk seeking behavior have high dopamine
levels [1].

High serotonine is achived with good mood, physical exercise, getting some
sunlight,...[2] People with low serotonine can be more aggressive [3]

link to the paper: [http://www.cell.com/current-
biology/abstract/S0960-9822(15)0...](http://www.cell.com/current-
biology/abstract/S0960-9822\(15\)00595-3)

    
    
      Highlights:
      Serotonin and dopamine had distinct effects on decisions to harm self versus others
      •Computational models revealed a hyperaltruistic preference to harm self over others
      •Pharmacological enhancement of serotonin increased harm aversion for self and others
      •Pharmacological enhancement of dopamine reduced hyperaltruism
    
    

[1]
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/02/100201171517.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/02/100201171517.htm)

[2]
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2077351/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2077351/)

[3]
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19802333](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19802333)

